# Best Time to come to NZ to find a job



## chigz_fj

Hi Guys 

I currently hold a Silver Fern Job Search Visa. As per the stipulations of my Visa I need to be in NZ before 1st of Dec, 2013. 

I have been trying to figure out when is the best period to come to NZ to find a job. 

I am currently in the IT sector, with 3.5 yrs of software development in .NET using C#.. 

I have talked to various friends and families regarding this issue; many have advised me against coming during the December - January Period.. As employers do not seek employees during the festive period. 

Because its still halfway through the Year, the market is certain to be active .. But Feb-April appears to be the most active period for getting employment. 

Having said that though, I am looking at the possibility of arriving in NZ during Mid of August .. so that I am able to stay till April 2014 (just playing it safe).. 

I have in the meantime registered with a few IT Recruitment agencies.. 

What ya guys reckon?? Expat opinion guys? 

Thanks a million!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## topcat83

chigz_fj said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I currently hold a Silver Fern Job Search Visa. As per the stipulations of my Visa I need to be in NZ before 1st of Dec, 2013.
> 
> I have been trying to figure out when is the best period to come to NZ to find a job.
> 
> I am currently in the IT sector, with 3.5 yrs of software development in .NET using C#..
> 
> I have talked to various friends and families regarding this issue; many have advised me against coming during the December - January Period.. As employers do not seek employees during the festive period.
> 
> Because its still halfway through the Year, the market is certain to be active .. But Feb-April appears to be the most active period for getting employment.
> 
> Having said that though, I am looking at the possibility of arriving in NZ during Mid of August .. so that I am able to stay till April 2014 (just playing it safe)..
> 
> I have in the meantime registered with a few IT Recruitment agencies..
> 
> What ya guys reckon?? Expat opinion guys?
> 
> Thanks a million!:fingerscrossed:


I'd say that there is one time of the year that I'd avoid - mid-December to early February. That's because it's our holiday season. NZ virtually closes down in January.


----------



## Song_Si

> The number of new jobs declined in October echoing the annual seasonal trend of labour market activity easing as year-end approaches. This dip is traditionally followed by a strong upswing in the New Year as employers look to fill positions that were held open throughout the holiday season.
> “The dip of 3.9% in new job ads listed on SEEK is typical for this time of year as businesses tend to hold off from hiring before Christmas. This can be due in part to the additional cost of covering statutory holidays and leave, and many businesses also see workloads wind down over the festive season,” explains Janet Faulding, General Manager SEEK New Zealand.
> source


Last place I worked - HR/Recruitment, 800+ staff - we stopped vacancy advertising November till February apart from longer-term 'expressions of interest' adverts; as above - hiring new staff pre Xmas makes employer liable for the Xmas/Boxing Day and 2 NY public hols, plus both Wgtn and Akld have their Anniversary days in January - also with so many staff taking holidays not a good time to bring on new staff - could be lonely!

Also be aware some companies have compulsory Xmas?NY shutdown, and new staff as a result are immediately in debt, ie forced to take paid leave they have not yet accrued. 

Auckland may be more lively, maybe! - but Wellington - dead in terms of employment.


----------

